# Ozai's ears are healed and its beautiful outside! *pic heavy*



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Today is my day off and I figured I would get some pictures of my lil man! His ears are all healed up and they look fantastic, his first show is this sunday and we are working on it everyday! Here's the pics!

























































i love this one! <3
































































and a couple of our stacking practice

























thanks for looking at the massive collection


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they look amazing, did you have to tape at all? they stand really nice.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i haven't had to personally tape them at all. after surgery they were taped up with posts that were put in by the doc, those were changed twice and then they were just taped i think mostly to hide the stitches. he had tape on after surgery prob for about 10 days, then 3 days without any tape then the stitches came out. they are perfect i love em. thanks angel


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

him and his ears are looking amazing... definitely bringin home some trophies w/ this guy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks clint i really hope so!! we have high hopes for him!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Megan!!! Love that boy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great!!!!!!! He's such a handsome little man


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

His ears look really good! Handsome little guy..


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

He sure is a* looker*!

He is perfect;
I love every single thing about him!

& those ears look AMAZING on him!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love his little wrinkle head!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

super adorable! what kind of camera do you have? im just going to buy a new one. screw it. lol. but those are very nice pics. looks like it works well for action shots also.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments all! Ozai sends his love!! As far as my camera, it's actually a piece of work, that one. LOL it's an old canon powershot .. s630??? i dunno the number starts with a 6 and its old, thats all i know! HOPING to get a new better camera VERY SOON!!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

he's a good looking boy and good luck at your show


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

where did you get his ears done? and how much .. I have been debating to get weisers done ? I live in michigan also and have had trouble finding a vet for a reasonable price that I trust.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

omg is a gorgeous. like WOW!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Niz!!!

as for izzosmommy i got them done in clinton township at snider veterinary services! he got his done at almost 15 weeks actually so if you called like tomorrow you could prob get them done! if you want any of the info you can PM me! I paid $354 for everything, that includes pre op blood work, the operation with laser, pain meds and antibiotics, and also all the post op check ups and tapings and whatnot! his ears were out of the tape, standing and without stitches within 2 weeks they are SOOO awesome i am beyond thrilled i was VERY impressed and i love doc snider. let me know if you want any more info  i dont mind if you take ozai's pics either if you like his ears! and i know im the only one with a dog named ozai so they will prob kno who i am if you call lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They came out great!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Holly!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

The ears came out wonderfully! He's such a cutie-pie!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful pup! Reminds me of my dog!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ears look really nice, what a good lookin little guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys we love him to pieces!

BTK, im sure his psycho crazy ways would also remind you a lot of your dog  he passed on the crazies!!


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

man that's a good lookin' pup


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He looks soooo much like his daddy! (I adore his father, so a puppy version =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! Celestial- i feel the same LOL! my own lil baby cochise <3!!!!


----------

